# Έρευνα για τη μετάφραση



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2014)

Το Γραφείο Αθηνών της Γενικής Διεύθυνσης Μετάφρασης της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής διοργανώνει, στις 11 Απριλίου 2014, Ημερίδα Εργασίας με θέμα «Δίκτυο ορολογίας για την ελληνική γλώσσα και μετάφραση» με τη συμμετοχή εκπροσώπων σχετικών φορέων.

Προκειμένου, κατά τις εργασίες της Ημερίδας, να ληφθούν υπόψη οι σημερινές ορολογικές ανάγκες των μεταφραστών, το Γραφείο έχει συντάξει σχετικό ερωτηματολόγιο το οποίο παρακαλούνται να συμπληρώσουν όλοι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μεταφραστές, *πριν από τις 31 Μαρτίου 2014*.

Το ερωτηματολόγιο έχει αναρτηθεί στην ιστοσελίδα: *http://ec.europa.eu/eusurvey/runner/DGT_Athens* και χρειάζεται password για να μπορέσετε να μπείτε και να το συμπληρώσετε. Παρακαλώ όσοι μεταφραστές ενδιαφέρεστε, να μου στείλετε προσωπικό μήνυμα με τα στοιχεία σας (http://lexilogia.gr/forum/private.php?do=newpm&u=18), για να σας δώσω τον σχετικό κλειδάριθμο.

Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται (θα το δείτε κι εσείς όταν συμπληρώσετε την έρευνα), το Γραφείο Αθηνών της Γενικής Διεύθυνσης Μετάφρασης της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής είναι υπεύθυνο μεν για μεταφράσεις, αλλά αγνοεί το εγκυρότερο ελληνικό μεταφραστικό φόρουμ, τη Λεξιλογία! Τέλος πάντων, ας ελπίσουμε ότι με την ευκαιρία της έρευνας θα μας μάθουν. :)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 23, 2014)

Για την ημερίδα πρέπει να δηλώσουμε συμμετοχή ή είναι ελεύθερη η είσοδος;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2014)

Δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί ακόμη τίποτα επίσημα, οπότε αναμένουμε.


----------



## rogne (Mar 23, 2014)

Για τη συμπλήρωση του ερωτηματολογίου, υπάρχει δημόσιο password εδώ.

Σχετικά με την ημερίδα, φοβάμαι ότι θα είναι αρκετά κλειστή, μεταξύ προσκεκλημένων. Αλλά μένει να επιβεβαιωθεί.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 23, 2014)

Πληροφορήθηκα ότι η ημερίδα είναι κλειστή κατόπιν πρόσκλησης που έχει σταλεί ήδη.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2014)

Τα αποτελέσματα της έρευνας: http://ec.europa.eu/greece/pdf/hrisi_orologias_ergaleia.pdf

Η ανακοίνωση της ημερίδας: http://ec.europa.eu/greece/news/2014/20140414_diktyo_orologias_metafrasis_elglossa_el.htm


----------



## Palavra (Apr 16, 2014)

Να πω και τώρα ένσταση που έχω για το ερωτηματολόγιο: στην ερώτηση «Για να μεταφράσουν έχουν περάσει εξετάσεις;» εγώ απάντησα «όχι» γιατί δε θεωρώ ότι οι εξετάσεις πτυχίου του ΤΞΓΜΔ ανταποκρίνονται σε αυτήν την ερώτηση. Από τη στιγμή που το επάγγελμα δεν έχει άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος, δηλαδή δεν χρειάζεται να δώσεις εξετάσεις όπως οι δικηγόροι για να μπορείς να το ασκείς, νομίζω ότι η ερώτηση αυτή ήθελε περαιτέρω διευκρίνιση για να είναι πιο ξεκάθαρη, να έχει ας πούμε μετά πολλαπλές επιλογές όπως «πτυχίου», «ιδιωτικής σχολής» κτλ.


----------

